# [gelöst] josm installieren

## michael_w

Hi,

wollte mir heute mal josm installieren, da kommt dann solch eine Fehlermeldung:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sci-geosciences/josm-1.526

 * josm-snapshot-1526.jar RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 * 

 * Can't run java-config --help

 * Have you upgraded python recently but haven't

 * run python-updater yet?

 * 

 * ERROR: sci-geosciences/josm-1.526 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1286:  Called java-pkg-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-2.eclass, line   61:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2105:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Can't run java-config --help"

 *  The die message:

 *   Can't run java-config --help

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/josm-1.5

26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/j

osm-1.526/temp/die.env'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

>>> Failed to emerge sci-geosciences/josm-1.526, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/josm-1.526/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sci-geosciences/josm-1.526:

 * 

 * Can't run java-config --help

 * Have you upgraded python recently but haven't

 * run python-updater yet?

 * 

 * ERROR: sci-geosciences/josm-1.526 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1286:  Called java-pkg-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-2.eclass, line   61:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2105:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Can't run java-config --help"

 *  The die message:

 *   Can't run java-config --help

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/josm-1.5

26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/j

osm-1.526/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

python-updater sagt dann folgendes:

```

gauss ~ # python-updater 

* Couldn't determine any previous Python version(s).

```

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

----------

## Finswimmer

java-check-environment

führ das mal aus.

Tobi

----------

## michael_w

Ok, jetzt hat er eine Java-JDK (1.4.2) installiert. Danach wollte ich josm installieren, da kommt der gleiche Fehler wie oben. Java-config sagt:

```
gauss ~ # java-config

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

```

hmmm, java-check-enviroment sagt aber immer noch:

```

gauss ~ # java-check-environment 

* === Java Environment Checker ===

* The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

* We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many

* respects.

* Please refer to our upgrade guide for details:

* \thttp://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

* Checking fastjar...                                                     [ ok ]

* Checking vm_environment_files...                                        [ ok ]

* Checking user_settings...

* Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                     [ ok ]

* Checking generation_1_system_vm...

* No Generation-1 System VM is set! (no /etc/env.d/20java)

/usr/bin/java-check-environment: line 187: java-config-1: command not found

* It doesn't look like java-config-1 sees any installed VMs.

* It is most likely because you don't have a 1.4 JDK installed

* This is required for generation-1 to work properly.

* You will want to emerge =virtual/jdk-1.4*                               [ !! ]

* Some problems were found. Please follow the instructions above, and rerun java-check-environment

```

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge =virtual/jdk-1.4* -pv

sagt was?

emerge =virtual/jdk-1.6* -pv

zeigt auch installierte Pakete an?

java-config-1 bzw. -2 gibt es auch? Und gehen?

Tobi

----------

## musv

Hab grad mal java-config getestet. Ich hab dieselbe Fehlermeldung bekommen. Grund sind bei mir die Probleme seit Upgrade von Python. 

Auf deutsch: java-config installiert mit python-2.5 funktioniert nicht mit python-2.6 und umgekehrt. Ein 

```
emerge -1 java-config
```

sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen. 

Alternativ kannst du auch mit:

```
eselect python set $nr
```

auf die entsprechende andere Python-Version umschalten. 

Wenn du ebenfalls schon auf python-2.6 umgestellt hast, solltest du aber trotzdem noch python-2.5 installiert lassen. Manche Pakete lassen sich unter python-2.6 nicht mehr installieren, z.B. vmware-workstation. In diesen Fällen musst du dann zwangsweise über eselect auf Version 2.5 umschalten.

Ob du damit die Probleme mit jsom lösen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Könnte aber dieselbe Ursache sein.

----------

## michael_w

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 java-config
> ```
> ...

 

Das wars. Jetzt geht auch josm. 

thx @all

----------

## musv

Dann setz bitte ein [solved] in die Überschrift.

----------

## Necoro

Nur zur info ... bug 254648 und bug 235870  :Smile:  - was man alles finden kann, wenn man sucht  :Smile: 

----------

